# Raynox DCR-250, Macro-Scan 2.5x Super Macro Conversion Lens, with Snap-on Universal M



## sonia718 (Jul 5, 2010)

Raynox DCR-250, Macro-Scan 2.5x Super Macro Conversion Lens, with Snap-on Universal Mount for 52mm to 67mm Filter Diameters.


Will this fit on my Canon rebel XSi with the EFS 18-55mm lens on it? Or will I need some kind of attachment?   I love taking pictures but I guess I'm not as serious as all the people on here. I love to take close-up shots of flowers & bugs...but don't want to use extra lighting & tripods.  I just want something inexpensive to help me get closer!!!   Thank you! I enjoy looking at all the pictures on here!


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 5, 2010)

As far as I know it will fit. It's a good quality piece too. Im going to be getting one soon as well.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 5, 2010)

I think you have a 58mm filter thread so the Raynox will fit just fine.  I have the Raynox DCR 150 that I use with my S5.  I did not get the 250 as your DOF is extremely thin with it & difficult to get in focus hand held.


----------



## Overread (Jul 5, 2010)

Yep the DCR 250 will fit your lens without any worries at all - and as Stormchase says its a quality bit of glass, certainly the Raynox are very good performers.

Also just to expand upon Ron's point the depth of field is less with the DCR 250 because the magnification it gives is greater - and this is something you meet no matter how you approach higher magnifications. The more magnification you get the less depth of field you will have to work with. 

This also means that you need to generally use smaller apertures, such as f10 or f13, and that (along with a shutter speed suitable for handholding) and you might end up needing additional light. For the sort of work you can do with the kit lens and the DCR 250 I would have a look at the "snoot" design flash diffuser for the popup on your camera body. Have a look in this thread here
http://www.juzaforum.com/forum-en/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4901&start=45


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a nice walk-through for a shoot. Thanks


----------

